

Ask HN: Who are the best journalism start-ups? - quinto_quarto

Any examples that people are using would be great. But founders who want to plug their products, that&#x27;s fine too.
======
rasajusionyte
'Pitch Me' is a brilliant example of innovation in the publishing field!

------
sinak
What do you mean by "journalism startups"? Does MuckRack count?

~~~
quinto_quarto
Sure. I'm not a definition Nazi; you can define it how you want.

I'd say something like "any start-up focused on innovating in journalism."

